# Mandarina Bavaria dry hop ?



## mongey (29/10/18)

So have a Belgian pale ale fermenting with WLP550 . damn explosively I'll add. have given up cleaning the airlock for a couple days., keeps blowing though 

I grabbed some Mandarina Bavria for it as I had never used it before , added it to the boil late after some saaz . Have 25g left over and thinking of dry hopping with it , but googling has found a limited experience with it as a dry hop . some good, some bad

anyone used it for dry hopping ?


----------



## raturay (29/10/18)

I dry hopped with 40 grams at day 4 in an Orange Marmalade Pale Ale. Overall the beer was bloody great. However take into account that it also had another 60 grams added through the boil along with 100 grams of Pacifica at various times through the boil. It's the only time that I have used Mandarina Bavaria - I liked it and do intend to use it again.


----------



## YAPN (29/10/18)

I dry-hopped 80gms in a pale ale. Would do it again.


----------



## nvs-brews (30/10/18)

You may as well use it.. no point in really keeping 25g. 
I used it and meh.. Wouldnt buy it again.. it was ok but pretty subtle and didnt bring much to the table


----------



## mongey (30/10/18)

nvs-brews said:


> You may as well use it.. no point in really keeping 25g.
> I used it and meh.. Wouldnt buy it again.. it was ok but pretty subtle and didnt bring much to the table



cool.If i don't use it for this beer I'll probably try it in a saison instead of 25g Saaz I used in my last one


----------



## Lionman (12/12/18)

25g may not be all that noticeable. Whats the batch size?


----------

